# "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Boardies !

Ich brauche eure Hilfe....in meinem Angelverein gibt es einige Leute, die daran arbeiten, ein Entnahmefenster durchzudrücken für Raubfische. Entnommen werden sollen dann also nur Fische "von....bis". So werden die kleinen und die ganz großen geschont.

Einige Vereine praktizieren das schon erfolgreich, und genau diese Vereine suche ich.

Ich brauche eure Mithilfe, um an die Adressen dieser Vereine zu kommen. Ihr könnt Sie gerne in diesem Thread veröffentlich oder per PN an mich senden. Schön wäre es, wenn ihr mir zudem das Entnahmemaß sagen könntet, mit dem dieser Verein arbeitet (z.B. Hecht 60 - 90 cm. Zander 50-80 cm etc.).

Der Grund ist folgender:

Wir möchten die betreffenden Vereine kontaktieren und so Erfahrungswerte einholen, wie sich das Entnahmefenster bewährt hat.

Ich danke euch im Voraus, liebe Grüße,

HOLGER #6


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Moin...

Wende dich mal an thomas.kalweit@paulparey.de.
Das ist der Admin im (ich hoffe, ich darf das schreiben|supergri)
Fisch&Fang- Forum.
Der hat dort geschrieben, dass es in seinem Verein genauso gemacht wird...Stand 22.01.2007(Google).
Da gibts bestimmt was zu erfahren!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Und du gehörst auch zu denen,die ein Entnahmefenster "durchdrücken" wollen.
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden,gibt es dazu schon eine Mehrheit in eurem Verein oder
wird noch daran gearbeitet?Ich würde mich über Vereinskollegen freuen,die für noch mehr Vorschriften sorgen,und anderen vor schreiben wollen,wie und was sie zu entnehmen haben.Schonmaße und Schonzeiten reichen euch wohl nicht? 

Taxidermist


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und du gehörst auch zu denen,die ein Entnahmefenster "durchdrücken" wollen.
> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden,gibt es dazu schon eine Mehrheit in eurem Verein oder
> wird noch daran gearbeitet?Ich würde mich über Vereinskollegen freuen,die für noch mehr Vorschriften sorgen,und anderen vor schreiben wollen,wie und was sie zu entnehmen haben.Schonmaße und Schonzeiten reichen euch wohl nicht?
> 
> Taxidermist


 

Auf solche Diskussionen habe ich keinen Bock und würde auch Thomas als Mod bitten, das zu regeln, falls das hier als Thread dafür genutzt wird.Das war nicht Sinn & Zweck, und wenn du darüber reden willst, dann mach dir einen eigenen Thread auf. 

Wir reden hier nicht über einen Popelverein irgendwo, sondern über den BVO und Deutschlands größtem Angelverein mit 9.000 Mitgliedern. Es geht hier nur um generelles, bis jetzt ist es nur ein Grundgedanke mit dem Entnahmefenster.


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@ Holger : 

Zusatz:
Schreib doch einen *Leserbrief an die führenden Fachzeitschriften* mit der Bitte um Veröffentlichung zwecks Anregung einer Diskussion mit dem Thema: "Zwischenschonmass - Pro und Contra"
Da sind die bestimmt nicht abgeneigt. *Hab´ich auch probiert, und es hat funktioniert:*
*(siehe Rute&Rolle 2/2008 - "Kurs Köderfisch")...*Blinker hat auch gedruckt, aber sehr gekürzt...
Ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Wird schon.
So sehr ich den Taxidermisten schätze, ich finde ein solches Entnahmefenster mehr als sinnvoll.

Wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, dass auch ein überalteter Bestand Probleme bereiten kann.

Von daher ist der Weg sich vorherInfos einzuholen sicherlich richtig.

Und der genannte Thomas Kalweit sicherlich nicht der falsche Ansprechpartner.


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und du gehörst auch zu denen,die ein Entnahmefenster "durchdrücken" wollen.
> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden,gibt es dazu schon eine Mehrheit in eurem Verein oder
> wird noch daran gearbeitet?Ich würde mich über Vereinskollegen freuen,die für noch mehr Vorschriften sorgen,und anderen vor schreiben wollen,wie und was sie zu entnehmen haben.Schonmaße und Schonzeiten reichen euch wohl nicht?
> 
> Taxidermist



Anscheinend kennst du unsere Schonmaße nicht hier mal ein kleiner Auszug.

Aal 28cm

Zander 35 cm

Hecht 45 cm

Karpfen 32 cm

Schleie 20 cm

Nur mal so die wichtigsten Fische,irgendwas muss man ja mal machen,da etliche Versuche die Schonmaße anzuheben fehlgeschlagen sind.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



972631 schrieb:


> Anscheinend kennst du unsere Schonmaße nicht hier mal ein kleiner Auszug.
> 
> Aal 28cm
> 
> ...



Da besteht in der Tat Handlungsbedarf,
wobei ein Anheben der Mindestmaße aus meiner Sicht favorisiert werden sollte, da ein sog. "Fangfenster" nur Diskussionen auslöst (hat ja schon angefangen) und auch ich den Sinn dieses Fensters nicht erkennen kann.
Wieso tut ihr Euch so schwer bei den Mindestmaßen?
Aal bei 28cm ist nichtmal ein Schnürsenkel und auch Zander und Karpfen sind in der Mindestmaßgrößenordnung zum Entnehmen viel zu klein.
Wieviel gebt ihr jährlich für Besatz aus?


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Und genau das ist der Punkt, Martin. #6 Aber leider reden wir nur über eine Idee, die noch weit davon weg ist, realisiert zu werden. Umso wichtiger ist dafür jegliche Unterstützung. Aber es ist nicht aussichtslos, und deswegen wird alles probiert...

Unsere Mindestmaße....wirklich schwierig in Ostfriesland, was untermaßiges zu fangen...|rolleyes

@ allrounder

Gute Tipps, danke. Werde Th. Kalweit mal ne Mail schicken, und Dr. Arlinghaus auch. Mit denen hatte ich schon mal Kontakt wegen einer ähnlichen Sache. Die können mir wohl helfen, trotzdem bin ich auch über jede *Boardieinformation* mehr als glücklich.

@ Blauzahn

Besatzaufwendungen gehen in die Hunderttausende, aber fast nur für Aal. Zander haben sich hier von selber prima vermehrt, und für Hechte haben wir eine eigene Aufzuchtstation. Auch Karpfen nur durch natürliche Reproduktion.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Ich glaube so etwas muss man vom Gewässer abhängig machen,aber ein Verein mit
9000 Mitgliedern wird sicher mehr als ein Gewässer haben.Bei uns ist der Hecht ab 50cm
frei und ich nehme nie einen unter 65cm mit.Aber das mache ich freiwillig und noch ein paar andere die ich kenne.Ich halte grundsätzlich nichts von noch mehr Vorschriften,auch nichts von durch Angler selbst gestrickten.Wenn natürlich in einem Gewässer die Alterspyramide durcheinander geraten ist machen da zeitweise Einschränkungen Sinn.
Entschuldigung aber ich zucke immer wieder zusammen,wenn Angler sich selbst unsinnigerweise beschränken wollen.Es ist nämlich immer viel einfacher neue Vorschriften
zu machen als die wieder los zu werden!


Taxidermist

P.S.as soll heißen,wenn ich alle Jubeljahre einen Kapitalen fange,das ich ihn nicht
entnehmen darf!Noch sind wir glücklicherweise nicht im"gelobten Holland" und
ich hoffe das so etwas hier nie allgemeingültig wird.Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## carphunter85 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Wir haben uns in unserem Verein selbst ein erhöhtes Mindestmaß eingerichtet.

Zander 55cm
Hecht 65cm

An sich ne ganz gute Sache, aber mit der Umsetzung hapert es... Es wird nicht genug kontrolliert, und es gehen immernoch viele Untermaßige Fische raus (Teilweise aus Pseudo-Gründen wie "der hat geschluckt..."). Allerdings wäre auch ein Höchstmaß aus meiner Sicht wünschenswert. 

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben, finde das echt super!!!


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

*Zusatz:*

Die machen das anscheinend so:
*Angelsportverein Soest*
SSAV-Homepage

Link:
*Forum des AngelSpezi-Soest, ANKROSO Angelgeräte Foren-Übersicht*


*Mann bin ich gut*:vik:!!!


----------



## zesch (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

.....ähhhhmmmm beim Zander wäre Gewicht wohl auch mit entscheidend beim Höchstmaß,

oder nicht ?

nach dem Motto länger wird er nicht, aber er darf doch noch weiterleben....

wenn ich manchmal am Rhein seh was dort alles kaputt geschlagen wird, was Stacheln hat,

wird mir Schlecht !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@ Taxidermist

Das finde ich ja auch okay. Generell halte ich von zusätzlichen Regeln auch nicht viel, wir sind alle Angler und sollten uns nicht gegenseitig reglementieren. Auch ich halte mich an persönliche Mindestmaße, leider ist nich jeder bei uns und sicher auch bei dir so gestrickt. Und wenn man dann wie hier Situationen hat wo säckeweise 35, 40er Zander weggeschleppt werden, dann muß man reagieren, wenn es sonst keiner tut. Aber auch die großen Fische gilt es zu schützen,denn es sind scheinbar zu wenig alte Fische in einigen Bereichen.

PS Es sind über 150 Gewässer (1.200 km Kanalstrecken, Tausende ha Seenflächen), da schützt sich der Bestand durch die Weitläufigkeit oft auch selber. Denn an viele Bereiche kommen Angler gar nicht ran. Gott sei Dank !

@ carphunter

Sehr gute Mindestmaße ! Das es immer schwarze Schafe gibt ist völlig normal. Aber der Grundstein ist bei euch gelegt, bei uns noch nicht.

@ allrounder

Die 1. Adresse. Herzlichen Dank ! #6


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Wichtig ist immer zu wissen wie schnell die Fische bei euch wachsen, es gibt Vereine wo Zander Maß 50 und mehr haben, aber kaum einer so groß wird .
Hecht, Karpfen sind genauso solche Kanidaten.Also erst einmal Fanglisten der vergangen Jahre auswerten um Durchschnittliche Fischgrößen und Kapitale im Gewässer zu ermitteln.
Mindestmaße für die Küche ("an denen ist nichts dran" ) sind zu vermeiden, da man damit Verbuttungen fördert.


----------



## serge7 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Holger

Endlich wird sowas mal in Erwägung gezogen, finde ich gut! Erst letzte Woche habe ich an BVO Gewässern mal wieder gesehen, daß mit Köfi-Angeln in "kilometerweise" Entfernung gefischt wurde, so daß dann die 40er Hechtlein abgeschlagen wurden...Katastrophe! Und da sind wir dann auch beim Problem: Die Kontrolle.......:c

Aber meine Stimme pro Entnahmefenster habt ihr:

Hecht 60-85
Zander 50-80

Petri Heil
Sergio


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei rund 1.600 Gramm beim Zander und 2.000 Gramm beim Hecht.

Da wäre ein Mindestmaß von 50 cm beim Zander und 60 cm beim Hecht optimal, derzeit sind wir genau 15 cm darunter...#d

@ Kai

Ja, da wo du warst täglicher Standard.....deswegen ist da auch nur Masse statt Klasse zu holen. Zum Kotzen !

Mit deinem Entnahmefenster geh ich d'accord.


----------



## serge7 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Holger schrieb:


> Das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt bei rund 1.600 Gramm beim Zander und 2.000 Gramm beim Hecht.
> 
> Da wäre ein Mindestmaß von 50 cm beim Zander und 60 cm beim Hecht optimal, derzeit sind wir genau 15 cm darunter...#d


 
Sag ich ja...#6


----------



## carphunter85 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich 85 und 80cm fast schon zu hoch angesetzt finde... Persönlich fände ich 60-80cm (Hecht) und 50-70cm (Zander) absolut ausreichend. So hat man ziemlich genau die "Küchenfische" zum mitnehmen. 
Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich eure Gewässer, und Verhältnisse nicht kenne...


----------



## mlkzander (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

die fotoabschläger wird man so oder so nie bremsen können.......

bezüglich neuen regeln und regelungswut -könnte man ja im gegenzug
irrsinnige regeln wie das cr verbot rückgängig machen

obwohl ich auch ein freund des entnahmefensters bin halte ich die
durchsetzung für zu schwierig 

1. zu wenige kontrollen 
2. fischmangel verleitet viele alles zu killen
3. mangelde akzeptanz gegenüber neuen regeln


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@ Carphunter


Du sagst es, das wäre auch ausreichend. Aber 80 cm ist auch nich verkehrt. Hier werden jedes Jahr noch genug 80 + Zander gefangen, sogar noch viele 90 +...

@ mlkzander

Das sind die Probleme, ja. Und da müssen wir den Hebel ansetzen, um erfolgreich zu sein.

Aber das C&R Verbot zu killen geht nun mal nicht vereinsintern....also muß man andere Möglichkeiten suchen, und da ist das Entnahmefenster ganz gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Ich habe es mir doch gedacht,es geht also nur darum ein allgemeines C&R durch die Hintertüre einzuführen.Damit Fotoangler möglichst unbehelligt große Fische drillen können,
die sonst eventuell von den bösen anderen entnommen werden.
Ich bin ja zur Zeit wohl hier ziemlich allein damit,dieses Ansinnen durchschaut zu haben.
Hoffentlich melden sich hier noch andere,die sich gegen so was aussprechen.Entweder
sitzen die alle in der Kneipe oder schlafen schon.Schlafende Mehrheit?

Taxidermist


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Holger schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies !
> 
> Ich brauche eure Hilfe....in meinem Angelverein gibt es einige Leute, die daran arbeiten, ein Entnahmefenster durchzudrücken für Raubfische. Entnommen werden sollen dann also nur Fische "von....bis". So werden die kleinen und die ganz großen geschont.
> Einige Vereine praktizieren das schon erfolgreich, und genau diese Vereine suche ich.
> HOLGER #6


 
Hab´nix mehr gefunden...
*Mach doch n´Thread auf : Vereine mit Zwischenmass gesucht...oder so ähnlich...*
*mit "Entnahmefenster" konnt´ich erst auch nix anfangen.*
Ich halte dennoch weiter Ausschau!


Hey...mein *100ter Beitrag*, ich gratulier mir mal selbst!


----------



## duck_68 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir doch gedacht,es geht also nur darum ein allgemeines C&R durch die Hintertüre einzuführen.Damit Fotoangler möglichst unbehelligt große Fische drillen können,
> die sonst eventuell von den bösen anderen entnommen werden.
> Ich bin ja zur Zeit wohl hier ziemlich allein damit,dieses Ansinnen durchschaut zu haben.
> Hoffentlich melden sich hier noch andere,die sich gegen so was aussprechen.Entweder
> ...




Ja - nee - is klar...


Schlaf mal ne Nacht drüber, dann siehst Du das auch anders


----------



## steve b (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Tach zusammen. So lange es Angler gibt die mit dem Argument hantieren "hat zu tief geschluckt" wird man auch als Fischerreiaufseher das nachsehen haben denn wie soll man da den gegenbeweis bringen wenn man nicht gerade dann neben steht wenn der Fisch gelandet wird. Für viele aus unserer Zunft geht nur darum den Kühlschrank voll zu kriegen und gross prahlen zu können. Es ist nichts gegen die Entnahme von Fischen einzuwenden wenn es im Rahmen bleibt. Aber nicht desto trotz bin ich der Meinung das das "Entnhmefenster" für Raubfische eine Sache ist die klar durch dacht werden sollte, in mindest und höchst grösse der entnahme, was durch entsprächende Fischereibiologen geprüft werden sollte um die Bestände nicht durch unbedachte Massnahmen zu schädigen.


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> *Ich bin ja zur Zeit wohl hier ziemlich allein damit,dieses* *Ansinnen durchschaut zu haben.*
> Hoffentlich melden sich hier noch andere,die sich gegen so was aussprechen.Entweder
> sitzen die alle in der Kneipe oder schlafen schon.Schlafende Mehrheit?


 
*Ganz richtig, du bist der einzige!!!*

Sag doch einfach: "Ich bin dagegen" und meld dich doch wieder, 
wenn du weniger Zeit hast, ja..?

Man kann auch mit viel Worten wenig sagen:m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Um das Thema "Entnahmefenster" speziell im Falle des hechts noch einmal zu diskutieren - v.a. aus der Sicht des Normalanglers:

Bei Hechten hat sich in der Praxis ein zu hohes Schonmaß als untauglich erwiesen, da die Fänge insgesamt drastisch zurückgehen. Es ist ein Irrtum anzunehmen, dass man dadurch mehr größere Hechte fangen würde.
Es werden ganz einfach zuviele 45-50er Hecht von ihren großen Artgenossen verspiesen. Ein Schonmaß von über 60cm bringt auf Dauer nur noch mehr unzufriedene Gesichter in den Vereinen, da Hechte um die 50cm in der Regel den Standard darstellen. Wenn diese nun nicht mehr entnommen werden dürfen, bleiben für die meisten Angler wesentlich weniger Hechte übrig.





Aber wenn´s eh wieder nur um C&R gehen sollte, ist das ja belanglos.


----------



## hotte50 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Allrounder81



> *Ganz richtig, du bist der einzige!!!*


Woher nimmst Du dieses Wissen ?? Hellseher ? Oder Wunschtraum ?



> Man kann auch mit viel Worten wenig sagen


da ist was dran. Eigene Erfahrung ? Oder wolltest Du einfach nur die 100 voll machen ?


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @Allrounder81
> 
> Woher nimmst Du dieses Wissen ?? Hellseher ? Oder Wunschtraum ?
> 
> da ist was dran. Eigene Erfahrung ? Oder wolltest Du einfach nur die 100 voll machen ?


 
@ Hotte50
*Wissen!!...Lesen bildet...*
*"Robert Arlinghaus - Der unterschätzte Angler"*

Dr. Robert Arlinghaus 
Umfang: 160 Seiten 
Preis 16,95 Euro
Verlag: Kosmos, Stuttgart 
ISBN 3-440-10556-3

Hier ein Auszug:

Neueste Studien aus der Wissenschaft sowie international gültige Übereinkommen (wie etwa das zum Schutz biologischer Vielfalt der Vereinten Nationen) lassen die bisherige Praxis recht fraglich erscheinen. Vielerorts wird Fischbesatz schon jetzt vehement kritisiert, und diese Tendenz wird sich langfristig weiter verstärken. So steht der Besatz im Verdacht, die Erbanlagen des Fischbestandes (Genpool) zu verändern, wenn die Besatzfische nicht von Elterntieren aus dem jeweiligen Gewässers abstammen - polnische Zander nach Baden-Württemberg zu importieren und dort zu besetzen, ist keine gute fischereiliche Praxis.

*Fischbesatz nicht immer sinnvoll*

Grundsätzlich widersprechen sich Naturschutz und Angelei selbstverständlich nicht. Unbestritten bleiben die vielen erfolgreichen Bemühungen der Angler um Fisch- und Gewässerschutz. Und natürlich wird der Besatz eine wesentliche Hegemaßnahme in künstlichen oder unveränderlich gestörten Gewässern bleiben. Aber was ist mit Natur belassenen Revieren, in denen sich die Fische noch natürlich reproduzieren? Wie können wir uns hier zukünftig gute Fischbestände und Angelmöglichkeiten auch ohne zusätzlichen Besatz erhalten?

Traditionell orientieren sich Vereine und Gewässerwarte bislang an den Richtlinien der Teichwirtschaft. Der Teichwirt (oder der Berufsfischer) ist naturgemäß an einem möglichst hohen Gesamtertrag interessiert. Diese sogenannte „Produktivitäts-Maximierung“ erreicht er in der Regel über eine Verjüngung des Fischbestands, sprich durch eine Population kleinerer, schnellwüchsiger „Portionsfische“. Große und alte Fische gelten seit jeher als Fischereischädlinge wie etwa der sprichwörtliche (kapitale) Hecht im Karpfenteich. Für einen nennenswerten Gewichtszuwachs müsste der Kapitale weit mehr Nahrung vertilgen als seine jüngeren Artgenossen. Seit jeher versucht man daher, große und alte Fische auch in Angelgewässern möglichst kurz zu halten. Doch lassen sich die Anforderungen an ein intaktes, Natur belassenes Angelgewässer überhaupt mit denen der Berufsfischerei vergleichen? Eigentlich nicht




*Laicherfolg steigern*

Zum einen unterscheiden sich Angler von der Berufsfischerei meist durch gänzlich abweichende Zielsetzungen: So kann für sie zum Beispiel der Fang besonders schwer zu überlistender Fischarten im Vordergrund stehen oder die Verwendung besonderer, spezialisierter Methoden in reizvoller Landschaft. Weiterhin erbeuten Angler meist lieber weniger, aber dafür größere Exemplare. Aus ihrer Sicht ist folglich die gern zitierte „Ausschöpfung des maximalen Ertragspotentials“ höchstens von untergeordneter Bedeutung.

Zum anderen unterliegen angelfischereiliche Bewirtschaftsformen etwas strengeren Umweltauflagen als die der erwerbsmäßigen Binnenfischerei oder der Teichwirtschaft. So lassen sich die Fischbestände heute nicht mehr durch das angebliche Allheilmittel „Besatz“ beliebig den Erwartungen der Angler anpassen. Anstelle der vielerorts üblichen Lkw-Ladungen voller Satzfische werden viele Gewässer künftig ohne Besatz auskommen müssen. Mit anderen Worten: Angler bleiben gänzlich auf den Laicherfolg der vorhandenen Fische angewiesen. Zu den vorrangigsten Aufgaben wird daher langfristig die Verbesserung der natürlichen Reproduktion zählen, wobei die Einrichtung besonderer Laichgebiete nur ein Aspekt ist.











Das Konzept des inversen Zwischenschonmaßes. Durch Einführung einer Maximallänge für die Entnahme wird sicher gestellt, dass ein Teil der ökologisch wertvollen großen Laichfische erhalten bleibt.


*Großfische haben bessere Laichqualität*

Die klassische Fischereibiologie ging noch davon aus, dass der Laicherfolg neben dem immensen Einfluss zufälliger Umweltfaktoren (Temperatur, etc.) vor allem vom Gesamtgewicht („Biomasse“) des Fischbestandes abhängen würde, nicht aber vom jeweiligen Alter der Elterntiere. Wie man heute allerdings weiß, nimmt *die Fruchtbarkeit der Fische mit dem Alter und der Größe exponentiell zu*. Schon aufgrund ihres Volumens produzieren alte Laichfische weit mehr Eier als jüngere. Für viele Angelfische, zum Beispiel Hecht, Zander, Forelle, Barsch, wurde zudem nachgewiesen, dass auch die Qualität des Rogens mit der Größe des weiblichen Tieres zunimmt. Aus größeren Eiern schlüpfen größere Larven, die in der Regel bessere Überlebenschancen und manchmal auch größere Wachstumsraten besitzen. 

Je schneller eine Fischlarve wächst, desto besser ist ihre Schwimmfähigkeit und desto eher entkommt sie Räubern oder kann selbst Beute erhaschen. Von entscheidender Bedeutung für den Laicherfolg von beangelten Beständen ist weiterhin eine naturnahe Alterspyramide des Bestandes, also kleine und große Laichfische. Abhängig von Wetter und Temperatur, laichen unterschiedlich große und alte Tiere meist zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten. Eine breite Altersstruktur der Elterntiere führt somit zu einer breiten Alterspanne der Brut. Dies ist insofern wichtig, als für das Überleben der Brut beispielsweise das Aufkommen von tierischem Plankton zeitlich mit dem Ende der Dottersackphase überlappen muss. Kurz gesagt bietet eine breite Altersstruktur der Laichfische den besten Schutz vor Laichausfällen unter variablen Umweltbedingungen, zum Beispiel bei plötzlichen Kälteeinbrüchen.

Ältere Individuen bieten darüber hinaus weitere positive Effekte: Bei Mangel an Futterfischen regulieren etwa große Hechte ihren Bestand durch Kannibalismus. Ein kapitaler Esox dezimiert Weißfische effektiver, weil er entsprechend seiner bevorzugten Beutegröße vernehmlich die „Mutterschiffe“ frisst. Bei Salmoniden wandern größere Individuen über längere Distanzen und können effektiv zum Gen-Fluss innerhalb der verschiedenen Unter-Populationen beitragen. Auch lernen Fische von erfahrenen, größeren und älteren Individuen, etwa in Bezug auf Unterstandssuche, Wanderung und Orientierung oder Ernährung, um nur einige weitere Aspekte anzureißen. Jedenfalls sollte wegen der mannigfaltigen ökologischen Auswirkungen, die alte und große Tiere auf die Regulation und Funktionalität eines Fischbestandes haben, gezielt über ihren Schutz nachgedacht werden.



*Kapitale erhalten*

Wir müssen uns dringend von der überholten Vorstellung des „Fischereischädlings“ lösen; es stellt sich vielmehr die Frage, wie wir zumindest einen Teil des natürlichen Großfischbestandes im Gewässer erhalten können? Damit ist nicht gemeint, dass wir reine Großfischgewässer produzieren wollen. Auch ist nicht gemeint, dass überhaupt keine Kapitalen mehr entnommen werden sollen. Nein, es geht einfach darum zu begreifen, dass die großen Tiere zumindest teilweise erhalten werden müssen.

Das - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - „wahllose“ Abschlagen aller gefangenen Fische erleichtert die gebotene Hegepflicht keineswegs. Da Angler ähnlich wie Jäger eine besondere Pflicht zur Hege und Pflege ihrer Reviere besitzen, ist hier der Vergleich mit der Jagd angebracht: Kein Jäger schießt den starken Platzhirsch zuerst. Um seiner biologischen Funktion als Top-Räuber nachzukommen, selektiert er zunächst kleinere und schwächere Individuen aus. Außerdem entscheidet sich der Jäger vor dem Schuss. Ein Angler kann sich dagegen nie sicher sein, was anbeißen wird. Geschützte oder untermaßige Fische muss er ohnehin unversehrt zurücksetzen. Warum sollte dies nicht auch für *besonders schützenswerte, große Exemplare* gelten? Dies widerspricht keineswegs dem durch das Tierschutzgesetz vorgegebenen Gebot des Nahrungserwerbs durch die Angelei. Das Zurücksetzen fangreifer Fische steht immer dann rechtlich mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und den landesweiten Fischereigesetzen im Einklang, wenn der Bestand gestützt werden muss und das selektive, gezielte Zurücksetzen zum Erhalt des Fischbestands beiträgt. 

*Lösung: Zwischenschonmaß*

*Selektive Entnahme statt Entnahmegebot* - das ist der Schlüssel! Die tragende Rolle erfahrener Laichfische für die Reproduktion von beangelten Flossenträgern ist unter vielen Fischereibiologen mittlerweile anerkannt. Diskutiert wird derzeit lediglich die Frage, wer geeignete Schonmaßnahmen durchführen kann? Einzelne Fachleute sprechen dem einzelnen Angler jegliche Entscheidungsbefugnis darüber ab, ob ein Fischbestand schützenswert ist oder nicht. Somit wird es dann Aufgabe des Fischereiberechtigten, zum Beispiel des Pächters, die Mindestmaße oder die Schonzeiten zu verschärfen oder andere Bestimmungen wie Zwischenschonmaße einzurichten. Grundsätzlich sollten alle Fische vor einer Entnahme mindestens zweimal die Gelegenheit zum Laichen erhalten. Idealerweise sollten zudem besonders wertvolle Laichtiere ganzjährig geschützt werden. Neben jeweils gewässerspezifisch angemessen hohen Mindestmaßen bieten sich zusätzliche Maximalmaße an. Eine *Kopplung von Mindest- und Maximalmaß* wird landläufig als inverses Zwischenschonmaß bezeichnet: In einem mittleren Längenfenster ist die Entnahme erlaubt, kleine und große Tiere müssen hingegen geschont werden. Selbstverständlich sollten Schonbestimmungen an die jeweilige Population und die betreffenden Gewässer angepasst werden. Ein Hechtrogner von 90 Zentimeter Länge gehört im Weißfisch übervölkerten und nahrungsarmen Moorsee sicher geschont. In der Ostsee dagegen wäre er eher ein Durchschnittsfisch und mit Sicherheit entnahmefähig.

@ Holger...

ist auch was für dich!

@ Hotte50

1:0 für mich!
Hab zwar vielleicht noch nich so viel Lebenserfahrung...aber ich arbeite dran!


----------



## steve b (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Allrounder, hast einen tollen bericht aufgetan ist absolut passend und sagt alles.


----------



## Allrounder81 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Moin...

danke für die Blumen, man wird halt zu oft unterschätzt in der Altersklasse. Leider ist Holger offline!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Also Allrounder,Leider kann ich dir nicht den Gefallen tun mich hier zu äußern,wenn es dir
beliebt,und dabei solchen selbstzufriedenen Menschen wie dir,dabei das Feld zu überlassen.Für mich geht aus diesem von dir zitierten Text hervor,das wir Angler am besten gleich zu Hause bleiben sollen,da sich die Fischwelt ohne uns wunderbar allein zurecht findet.Schon interessant der Gedanke,nur werde ich dem nicht kampflos zustimmen,und solange Fische entnehmen wie ich das (und der Fischereirechtinhaber)
für Richtig halte.Mir fällt es schon schwer solche Menschen wie dich überhaupt als
Angler zu bezeichnen.
In dem von mir befischtem ca.60 Jahre alten Baggersee gibt es glücklicherweise Hechte
zu Hauf,obwohl dort ein ziemlicher Befischungsdruck herrscht.Es wurden noch nie Hechte
besetzt.Jeder hat dort die Chance am Tag einen mitzunehmen.Kapitale werden auch
schon mal gefangen der letzte hatte ca.18Kg und die werden in der Regel auch mitgenommen.Allein im August hab ich 15 zwischen 50 und 60cm gefangen,nur lass ich die schwimmen.In meinem Verein hättest du keine Chance,die von deinem Gedankengut
zu überzeugen,wobei sicher niemand etwas dagegen hätte,wenn du alle deine Fische
wieder zurücksetzt,sehr wohl aber wenn du anderen dein Tun aufdrücken wolltest.
Wenn du denen erzählen wolltest,oder auch aufzwängen,sie dürften einen Kapitalen
nicht entnehmen und verwerten,könnte es sogar was auf die Backen geben.


Taxidermist


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Gut Taxidermist, aber es ist halt nicht an jedem Gewässer so wie an Deinem - leider.


----------



## hotte50 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Allrounder81 schrieb:


> ,
> @ Hotte50
> 
> 1:0 für mich!
> Hab zwar vielleicht noch nich so viel Lebenserfahrung...aber ich arbeite dran!



Hast dir ja richtig viel Mühe gemacht, soviel hier zu schreiben. Alle Achtung. Verneige ich mich doch ehrfurchtsvoll vor dir.

Das mit dem 1:0 für dich geht aber fehl. Meine kleine Anmerkung bezog sich nicht auf ein Entnahmefenster als solches sondern gegen deine anmaßende und überhebliche Art, welche Du mit deinem Post (#26) zum Ausdruck gebracht hast. (Taxidermist ist sicher nicht der einzige, welcher einen fahlen Beigeschmack bei der Sache verspürt.) 

Daran ändert sich nichts, selbst wenn Du das gesamte Buch hier rein tippelst.

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Jkc,Nein ist schon klar ich hab auch weiter vorn schon gesagt,das Beschränkungen
abhängig vom Gewässer schon Sinn machen.Aber Unsinn ist für mich so was zu verallgemeinern.Und wenn ich dann lese das es ja mit dem C&R auf Verbandsebene nichts
wird,sondern man anderen Anglern vorschreiben will,über bestehende Schonzeiten und
Maße hinaus,Kapitale möglichst drin zu lassen,um wie ich jetzt mal unterstelle fürs Fangfoto,was repräsentatives in der Hand zu halten,platzt mir die Hutschnur.
Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach genug Regelungen und Vorschriften,wobei ich kein Problem
mit erhöhten Mindestmaßen z.B. beim Hecht oder Zander hab und beim Aal erst Recht!
So ist bei uns z.B.die Hechtschonzeit,freiwillig um zwei Wochen verlängert worden
um mit der Zanderschonzeit gleich zu ziehen,so fängt das Raubfischangeln bei uns
am 15.5 erst an.So was halte ich für Sinnvoll!
Aber wie auch schon gesagt,beim Kapitalen ein Entnahmeverbot nada!

Taxidermist


----------



## feedex (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ging es anfangs darum, dass Holger Erfahrungsberichte für die Anwendung des Entnahmefensters sucht.

Mittlerweile ist dieser Thread ein tolles Beispiel für das Ausufern eines Themas mit hübsch drapierten persönlichen Angriffen.

Zügelt Euch ein wenig und bleibt beim (eigentlichen) Thema!


----------



## J-son (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Da sieht man wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Auffassungen sind.
Der Mensch der den Kurs zum Fischereischein bei uns geleitet hat, hat ganz bestimmt gesagt:

ein Fisch über soundsoviel Pfund/cm, ist ein Schadfisch für das Gewässer!

Sicher hat er das auf Gewässer bezogen, deren Bestand per Besatz reguliert wird...aber die Verallgemeinerung ist das, was den Leuten im Gedächtnis bleibt.

Ich persönlich halte ein Entnahmefenster für sinnvoll, allerdings nur an Gewässern mit genügender Eigenpopulation.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Bitte wieder um OnTopic Diskussion hier.
Also wer entsprechende Vereine kennt, welche Erfahrungen mit dem Zwischenbrittelmaß haben.

Wer über den Sinn von Zwischenbrittelmaßen diskutieren will, macht dafür bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.

Das bisher gepostete lass ich stehen, wer sichs nicht verkneifen kann und meint hier weiter OffTopic diskutieren zu müssen, muss auch mit einer Verwarnung rechnen.

Das war keine persönliche Ansprache an Einzelne, sondern grundsätzlich!
Danke.


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Dieser Verein wendet ein Zwischenschonmaß an. An der Möhne besteht auch ein Zwischenschonmaß für Salmoniden. Vielleicht können diese Vereine Erfahrungen beitragen, die Euer Anliegen unterstützen.

Martin#h


----------



## maesox (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass es überall bald geht ,nur bei uns in meinem Verein wird mein Vorschlag vom Entnahmefenster von vorne herein abgelehnt. Das ist ein echter Jammer


----------



## Richi05 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Hallo, 

Fischbesatz ist auch eine Geldfrage,(hat nicht jeder Verein) langfristig ist es sinnvoller Laichplätze anzulegen, (für Fische die sich in diesem Wasser wöhlfühlen (abwachsen) werden Fangbücher ordendlich geführt und ausgewertet, kann man die entnahme auch sinnvoll regeln (unsinnig verletzten Fisch zurückzusetzen).
Bei Rückgang einer Fischart kann das zu max 1 Fisch pro Tag, bzw. 10 St pro Jahr oder auch der Fisch das ganze Jahr geschont werden, möglichkeit auch die Schonzeit zu verlängern besteht.

Angel in einem Baggersee mit ca. 12 ha Wasserfläche -> hier regelt sich das fast von alleine - werden Fische gefangen spricht sich das schnell herrum, allso sind mehr Angler am Wasser es werden dann auch jede Menge Fische entnommen, ein Jahr später wird dann halt nix gefangen - keine Angler am Wasser  - drei vier Jahre Später hat der Bestand meisten sich erholt. 

Schlußfolgerung -> gezielt entnehmen - und man kann immer Fisch fangen !





Ansichtsache ist: 

Angler der zweimal im Jahr angelt -> soll dann den gerade massigen Fisch zurücksetzen ? 


Für mich ist wichtig, das der Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zu kommt (menschlicher Verzehr), sauber gehakte und nicht verletzte Fische kann ich zurücksetzen.

Petri

Richi


----------



## Holger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@ Taxidermist

Du fährst grad auf einem völlig falschen Dampfer. Hier geht es nicht um "legalize C+R", sondern um etwas ganz anderes. Ich möchte dich auch bitten, solche Ferneinschätzungen in Zukunft zu lassen, da ich mir ähnliches auch nicht über deine Person anmaße.


@ allrounder

Ja, das Buch von Arlinghaus ist klasse. Arlinghaus wird in Zukunft sehr viel beitragen zu einer hoffentlich veränderten Entnahmepolitik. Er ist noch sehr jung und gibt Anlaß zu der Hoffnung, etwas bewegen zu können.

@ Martin Obelt

Danke für einen weiteren, genannten Verein.

@ all

Wie schnell meine Bitte, keine Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen, überlesen wurde ist bemerkenswert. Ich brauche hier wirklich nur Adressen von Vereinen, und keine Hexenjagd rund um das Thema "Entnahmefenster", dafür ist dieser Thread nicht gedacht.

Wer Lust hat über das Thema zu sprechen, eröffnet bitte einen Thread und sucht sich gleichgesinnte Angler.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Dazu ein bißchen O.T.
In Irland *gab* es das ja auch mal. Ein Hecht pro Tag bis 6 Pfd. zum Verzehr und dann wieder ab (ich glaube) 23 Pfd. als Trophäenfisch. Hat wohl nicht viel gebracht. 
Nun darf noch *ein* *Hecht unter 50 cm* entnommen werden.:q
Ist eigentlich auch Wurscht. Wir setzen eh alles zurück und die meisten Touris halten sich sowieso nicht dran|uhoh:


----------



## Schuschek (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Ich halte von diesen Regeln durchzusetzten überhaupt nichts. Wir machen uns so langsam aber sicher mit den vielen Regeln gegenseitig das Leben schwer. Repräsentativ dafür ist die Umfrage, die in der ADAC-Zeitung in einem Beitrag stand. Da ging es darum was man beim Autofahren noch verbieten kann (rauchen, Navi bedienen)
Was kommt als nächste Überlegung für Angler: Rauchen beim Angeln verbieten weil es den Nachbarn stören könnte und von der Bisserkennung ablenkt. Oder Angeln mit Köderfisch, weil es den Fisch verangelt. Wir werden auch mal Alt und können die Kunstköderangelei nicht mehr ausüben. Klar stört mich jetzt auch so einiges, aber man muss auch etwas weiterdenken.
Und wieso soll ein extrem Alter Fisch noch besonders guten Rogen produzieren? Die Produktion steigt zwar, aber die Qualität nimmt ab. Nur weil das jemand in einem Buch schreibt ist es noch lange nicht Gesetz (und auch im Buch war es nicht verallgemeinert). Ich selbst habe mich mit einem Biologen unterhalten und seine Meinung war, das beim Zander zum Beispiel ab 80cm Länge keine besondere Qualität mehr da ist. Dies ist eine gegenteilige Meinung worauf ich jetzt auch nicht pochen will. Man muss nicht alles als Gesetz annehmen was irgendwo geschrieben steht. Ich selbst kann mit meinem jetzigen Titel auch ein Buch rausbringen was alles verdreht.
Was passiert dann übrigens wenn die Großen an Alterschwäche sterben aber keine mehr nachwachsen, weil alles zwischen Klein und Groß Abgeschlagen wird? Klar kommen einige durch die Zwischenmaßgröße aber nicht mehr so viele wie sonst. In unseren Gewässern gibt es diese Regelung nicht, und es wird querbeet alles gefangen. Es gab zwar im Jahr 2007 bei einer Fischart überwiegend kleine (knapp unter dem Mindestmass) aber das lag an der starken "Vermehrung".
Solche Massnahmen sollte jeder Angler für sich selbst entscheiden und nicht durch ein Gesetz, Verfügung oder Erlass gebunden werden.


----------



## forelle03 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Bei uns ist es so geregelt:

Hecht und Zanderschonmaß: 55cm#6
Entnahme: 10 Raubfische im Jahr ( Hecht o. Zander)#6

                                Michael


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



972631 schrieb:


> Anscheinend kennst du unsere Schonmaße nicht hier mal ein kleiner Auszug.
> 
> Aal 28cm
> 
> ...


 
Das sind ja wirklich depperte Schonmaße #d

Also bei uns ist bei

Hecht + Zander 50cm und Schleie 35cm

Ich wäre dafür, das Mindestmaß für Hecht auf 55cm anzuheben.


----------



## Living Dead (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

In Dänemark gibts es zahlreiche Seen wo der Hecht ein Schonmaß von 70cm hat. Man fängt dort im Schnitt besser und vor allem größer.

Hier ist mir kein Verein mit einem Entnahmefenster bekannt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Ich möchte mal auf einen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied aufmerksam machen.

Ein Entnahmefenster regelt die Größen von - bis, die entnommen werden dürfen.

Ein Zwischenschonmaß regelt Größen von - bis, die *nicht* entnommen werden dürfen.

Letzteres erscheint mir sinnvoller, weil man damit die Fische in genau der Größe schützt, in der sie am produktivsten sind. 

Mit einem Entnahmefenster kann u.U. also genau das falsche erreicht werden. Kleine und große Fische werden geschont, worauf ein anwsteigender Bestand an Großfischen die kleinen ausdünnt. Die für den Bestand wichtigsten mittleren Größen dezimiert der Angler. 

Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Wieso nur wird von Anglern immer Arlinghaus zitiert... |uhoh:





Andere Koriphäen aus dem Bereich Fischerei, scheinen neben ihm ja völlig zu verblassen. Liebe Leute, nicht alles ist der Weisheit letzter Schluss, was ein einzelner von sich gibt.
Speziell was die Thematik der Kapitalen angeht, gibt es da auch ganz und gar gegensätzliche Literatur. |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Man lese: ......


----------



## Veit (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Ich denke, dass sich solche Zwischenschonmaße schwer umsetzen lassen. Im Fall Ostfriesland würde ich aber eine Erhöhung der Mindestmaße wichtig finden. Beim besten Willen, bei uns liegt das Schonmaß für Hecht und Zander bei 50 cm und selbst das ist schon sehr dürftig. Ich find es schon ziemlich peinlich, einen Fisch erst Nachmessen zu müssen, weil man sich nicht sicher ist, ob er schon über dem Mindestmaß liegt. Sowas setze ich doch von vornherein zurück....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Man lese: ......


Und jetzt?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ich bin eigentlich noch ziemlich ON Topic (was man bei Deinem beitrag kritisieren könnte), da ich hier bezüglich Entnahmefensters einen wertvollen Hinweis (insbesondere den hecht betreffend, worum es Eingangs dieses Threads ging) auf die fragwürdige Zweckmäßigkeit kapitaler Fische gebe.
Beim geneigten, interessierten Leser wird möglicherweise die Frage aufkommen, ob dann ein solches Entnahmefenster noch Sinn macht, oder ob man evtl. das von Ralf erwähnte "Zwischenschonmaß" nicht doch in Betracht ziehen sollte.


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Über das von Beamhunter geschriebenen bin ich vor kurzem auch gestolpert. Werd Ende das Jahr wahrscheinlich für 1 Jahr zum Studium nach Irland gehen und die Bestimmungen da unterscheiden sich schon ordentlich von unseren... Auch gibt es da eine Fangbegrenzung von 10 Hechten pro Jahr. Ich bin ja mal gespannt! 

Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben!
Bei uns im DAV habe ich von solchen Bestimmungen noch nichts gehört und kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Entnahme: 10 Raubfische im Jahr ( Hecht o. Zander)#6



Wie soll denn sowas kontrolliert werden #c


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wie soll denn sowas kontrolliert werden #c



In kleineren Vereinen mit häufigeren Kontrollen geht das ganz leicht über die Fanglisten


----------



## forelle03 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Breamhunter

Vertraunen gegen Vertrauen

Wir sind nur ein sehr kleiner Verein und da sind eben die Mitglieder untereinander nicht nur auf die Entnahme von Fischen fixiert. 
Wenn man nur ein paar Euros für den Besatz zur Verfügung hat und die Mitglieder sich an die Vorgaben halten werden auch regelmäßig gute Fische gefangen.

                                                    mfg
                                                Michael


----------



## Pfandpirat (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In kleineren Vereinen mit häufigeren Kontrollen geht das ganz leicht über die Fanglisten



Und wie werden diese kontrolliert? Die Fangkarten unseres Vereins, welche zum Jahresende abgegeben werden, sind häufig von gähnender Leere geprägt.

Mehr Kontrolleure? Den Job will doch im Grunde keiner erledigen. Diejenigen, die sich dazu bereit erklären, sind dann häufig profilneurotische Gesellen, denen es weniger um "Ordnung schaffen" als um Machtausübung geht. 

Vielleicht würde Aufklärungsarbeit (Vorträge, Seminare o.ä.) im Rahmen üblicher Vereinsveranstaltungen mehr leisten, als eine stärkere Reglementierung des Angelalltages - bei der die Erfolgsaussicht doch immer fragwürdig bleiben wird.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Für kleine bis mittlere Gewässer währe ein Gesammtplan, wieviel Raubfisch von jeder Art von allen insgesammt entnommen werden dürfen hilfreicher.
Ähnlich Abschussplänen bei der Jagt,nur die Durchfühbarkeit ist fast unmöglich.
Und von der Ehrlichkeit einmal abgesehen. 
Wir haben bei uns die Mindestmaß wieder auf die Gesetzlichen heruntergefahren,weil von vielen Fische entnommen wurden die nicht das vereinsinterne Maß hatten, fehlten aber in der Fangstatistik  und dementsprechend in der Besatzplanung.


----------



## Nelson (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

ich finde die sache mit den entnahmefenster absolut in ordnung!!! das müsste man bundesweit durchsetzen!

man muss bloß nach kanada schauen. dort wird das schon seit, weiß ich wie lange, so geregelt mit den hechten und namaycush-saiblingen. und das mit großen erfolg!!!
das ist nämlich einer der gründe, weshalb dort die bestände so fantastisch sind! 
aber wir deutschen tun uns ja sowieso immer schwer mit neuerungen. da kommen gleich die größten existenzängste nach oben und wenn ein politiker mal das wort reform in den mund nimmt zuckt gleich die ganze nation zusammen |uhoh:

richtig ist einfach, dass man die jungen(kleineren) fische schützen muss, um den bestand zu wahren. auf der anderen seite wiederum ist es absolut notwendig die großen, alten fische zu schützen, da es sich dort ausschließlich um weibchen handelt. desweiteren haben umfassende studien ergeben, dass große weibchen viel mehr laich produzieren. und nicht nur das - die nachkommen eines großen weibchens haben ein besseres emunsystem und damit eine viel größere chance zu überleben.
eine andere sache ist, dass große fische die genetische veranlagung für den größenwuchs weiter vererben. ein beispiel: man hat rausgefunden, dass die größe der tunfische kontinuierlich weiter abnimmt, weil alle großen fische rausgefangen werden und somit nicht mehr im fortpflanzungskreislauf enthalten sind. das hat zur folge, dass die durchschnittsgröße der tunfische immer mehr sinken wird!!

ich weiß auch nicht warum wir uns hier zu lande damit so schwer tun. die wissentschaftlichen fakten sind eindeutig und somit auch eine frage der ethik gegenüber der natur.
aber auch die erfahrungen in anderen ländern sprechen für sich und zeigen, dass niemand durch solche "regeln" befürchten muss immer weniger zu fangen. im gegenteil!! die bestände sind viel besser und man fängt mehr!
wenn das keine gründe sind dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter 

im diesen sinne

tight lines!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Nelson schrieb:


> man muss bloß nach kanada schauen. dort wird das schon seit, weiß ich wie lange, so geregelt mit den hechten und namaycush-saiblingen. und das mit großen erfolg!!!



Guck Dir mal die Bevölkerungsdichte von Kanada und Deutschland an, und dann die Fläche. Dort würde so ziemlich jede Art von Schonmaßgestaltung erfolgreich sein, die nicht völlig daneben ist - ein Maßstab für Europa ist das nicht!


----------



## Wakenitzangler (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht mich durch dieses Minenfeld zu lesen. Der Grundgedanke mag ja löblich sein, aber das wird nichts mit dem Entnahmefenster. Denn jede Regelung ist nur so gut wie die Leute die sie einhalten oder kontrollieren müssen. 

Aktuelle Lage an manchen Gewässern: Fische unter Mindestmaß werden unter Vorwand abgeknüppelt und tauchen in keiner Fangstatistik auf. Mit etwas Glück tauchen die Fische in der Statistik auf die Maß haben.

Mit einem Entnahmefenster: Jetzt werden halt die Fische ober und unterhalb dieses Fensters abgeknüppelt und tauchen nie in der Statistik auf. Und die Statistik beweist wie schlecht das Gewässer ist.

Wer da was anderes behauptet lügt sich doch in die eigene Tasche. Die Angler die sowieso schon die Vorschriften einhalten sind im Normalfall auch verantwortungsvoll und entnehmen nur in Maßen, während der Rest der sich eh nicht um irgentwas kümmert weiter alles platt macht was ihm gefällt.

Die einzige Abhilfe wären verschärfte Kontrollen, aber abgesehen davon sich keiner als Kontrolleur beliebt macht würden sich auch die ehrlichen Angler bald belästigt fühlen. 

THO


----------



## duck_68 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> *Und wie werden diese kontrolliert? Die Fangkarten unseres Vereins, welche zum Jahresende abgegeben werden, sind häufig von gähnender Leere geprägt.*
> 
> Mehr Kontrolleure? Den Job will doch im Grunde keiner erledigen. Diejenigen, die sich dazu bereit erklären, sind dann häufig profilneurotische Gesellen, denen es weniger um "Ordnung schaffen" als um Machtausübung geht.
> 
> Vielleicht würde Aufklärungsarbeit (Vorträge, Seminare o.ä.) im Rahmen üblicher Vereinsveranstaltungen mehr leisten, als eine stärkere Reglementierung des Angelalltages - bei der die Erfolgsaussicht doch immer fragwürdig bleiben wird.



Bei den Kontrollen werden der Fischereischein, die Fanglisten und der Fang usw. überprüft, wenn gefangene Fische nicht sofort nach dem Fang in die List eingetragen wurden (wie es in den Bestimmungen steht), gibt es ne Verwarnung.... Die meisten halten sich daran Außerdem schneiden sich die Angler ins eigene Fleisch, da anhand der entnommenen Fische der Besatz getätigt wird...


----------



## Gummischuh (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Holger

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man aus den Gewässern des BVO säckeweise 40er "abschleppen" und man fängt auch noch viele 80 und 90+ Zander.
Und das Durchschnittsgewicht der Zander liegt bei 1600g.

Wo is' eigentlich das Problem ? Mir scheint, an den Gewässern ist alles im Lot. Wozu dann über die, zugegebenermaßen geringen Schonmaße, sowie über Entnahmefenster sinnieren ? ....Da erschließt sich mir gerade nicht der Sinn des Ganzen.

Meine Befürchtung wäre ja eher, dass ein zu gut gepflegter Zanderbestand den Barschen mit der Zeit den Garaus macht.

Ich bin mir seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr sicher, ob der Zander vielerorts überhaupt ein besonders, bzw. übertrieben schützenswerter Fisch ist.

Hier fängste etwa viermal so viele Zander als Barsche. Und alle um die 35...40cm. 20er scheint es kaum noch zu geben.
Könnte mir vorstellen, ...auch wenn ich Eure Fangmeldungen lese, dass das bei Euch, zumindest in den Kanälen etc., ähnlich sein könnte.

Wer eine Art schützt, der schadet damit fast immer auch einer Anderen. ...Das sollte man bei aller Zanderliebe vielleicht auch nicht außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Allrounder81 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Moin...

*@ Alle : Keiner möge sich bitte angegriffen fühlen...ich mag euch doch alle!!!* 

@ Holger : Hab noch ein paar Foren aufgetan, wo es um dein Thema geht. Es wurd´aber leider nicht immer ein Vereinsname genannt. Musst dich mal durchwühlen.

Online-Angler :: *Brittelmaß*

Aal - Gefährdung des Aalbestandes! - Angeln - Fisch-Hitparade *...*
Schonzeit - Anglerboard.de

*Kreisfischereivereins Garmisch-Partenkirchen e.V.:*
Fischereiordnung

AG zur Erhaltung heimischer Fischarten: im Sintal
Die Fische der Sinn

Brittelmaß für Karpfen:
Fischen am Stadtsee in Allentsteig

Fischereiordnung​Revier Fischeroase – Frank
Fischereiordnung 2007 -Fischeroase

Bin aber weiter auf der Suche...


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Der Themenstarter, Holger, hat doch von Anfang an, und auch im weiteren Verlauf, klar gemacht das ihn Infos zu anderen Vereinen interessieren, die dieses Zwischenmaß praktizieren.
Auch Thomas hat eindeutig gebeten am Thema zu bleiben.
Warum da weiter Off-Topic gebrabbelt wird bleibt unverständlich.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Holger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@ Dart

Genau das ist es. Eine Diskussion interessiert mich nicht, aber eigentlich hätte mir klar sein müssen das eine kommt...|rolleyes

Manchmal denke ich, wenn ich 50 AB-Mitglieder auf der Straße treffen würde und frage "wo isn hier der nächste MC Donalds ?" würden

15 mir das "Ritz" empfehlen
15 würden sagen, die armen Tiere die dort zu FastFood verarbeitet werden
17 würden mich an den Burger King im Nachbarort verweisen
und nur 3 hätten meine Frage wirklich war genommen und gesagt:

"200 Meter rechts". :m

Mir ging es nie um etwas anderes als Adressen von Vereinen, die sowas bereits praktizieren. Um sich mit diesen Leuten über Sinn und Unsinn eines Fensters zu unterhalten und deren Erfahrungen zu hören-

@ allrounder

Du machst dir wirklich Mühe, ganz lieben Dank. #6

@ foolish farmer

Ich sah und hörte gestern einen zweistündigen Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach über das Thema "Streßbelastung von Fischen beim Zurücksetzen" hier bei uns im Vereinsheim. Sehr interessant, und dabei lobte Herr Dr. Schreckenbach auch in den höchsten Tönen Arlinghaus. Sicher nicht zu Unrecht, oder ? 
Es muß ja nicht alles Gold sein, aber er hat sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen Namen gemacht und auch die Anerkennung erfahrener Berufskollegen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Holger schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, wenn ich 50 AB-Mitglieder auf der Straße treffen würde und frage "wo isn hier der nächste MC Donalds ?" würden



Ich hätte Dich auch in die andere Richtung geschickt: Kann sein, dass Du da hin willst, aber das ist nicht gut für Dich - und den Regenwald!


----------



## Holger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dich auch in die andere Richtung geschickt: Kann sein, dass Du da hin willst, aber das ist nicht gut für Dich - und den Regenwald!


 
Ich trink doch schon genug Krombacher für den Regenwald. |rolleyes :q

Nun aber flink wieder on topic.


----------



## Allrounder81 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Moin...

@ Holger : 
Das war aber auch fast schon alles, was ich im Web gefunden habe, vielleicht solltest du Dr. Arlinghaus einfach mal anrufen...der kennt bestimmt haufenweise Vereine, die sowas praktizieren!
Irgendwo muss er ja auf Quellen gestossen sein.
Er ist aber bestimmt auch nicht der einzige, der was zu dem Thema verfasst hat, vielleicht gibt er dir ja n´paar Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Felix 1969 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Grundsätzlich find ich den Gedanken mit dem Entnahmefenster sehr gut.Nur das zu steuern bzw. zu kontrollieren wird sehr schwierig ,wenn nicht sogar unmöglich sein.


----------



## heinzrch (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Hab schon lange beim Raubfisch mein persönliches Entnahmefenster: Zander 50-60 cm, was drüber ist, wird schön fotografiert und c&r behandelt. Hecht 60 - 70 cm. 
Ich geh angeln, weil ich gerne angle, und nicht weil mein Kühlschrank leer ist...
Und ich freu mich ganz besonders, wenn ich mal nen ganz großen Fisch fange. 
Und wenn ich den zurücksetze, kann sich auch wer anders mal an einem großen Fisch freuen.
Am Hammersee / Bodenwöhr (Bayern) wird übrigens ähnliches mit den Karpfen praktiziert: Satzkarpfen dürfen entnommen werden, was über 60cm ist, muß zurückgesetzt werden.
So sind die Urlauber, die abends mal nen Karpfen grillen wollen zufrieden, und die Specimen-Angler, die im Urlaub nen großen Karpfen fangen wollen, auch....


----------



## carphunter85 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

|good:


----------



## Master Hecht (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

So was find ich wirklich total quatsch die grooßen fische sind schelchtere futterverwerter so braucht man die auch nicht schonen.#c


----------



## Holger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> So was find ich wirklich total quatsch die grooßen fische sind schelchtere futterverwerter so braucht man die auch nicht schonen.#c


 


Erzähl mehr.....|kopfkrat






Aber tippe laaaaaangsam....:q


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Holger,damit ist wohl gemeint,das große Fische zur Gewichtszunahme ein vielfaches
der Futtermenge brauchen,als kleinere der gleichen Art die sich ja im Wachstum befinden.
Und jetzt tu nicht so,als ob du das nicht auch weißt!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

hi Jürgen,


> das große Fische zur Gewichtszunahme ein vielfaches
> der Futtermenge brauchen,als kleinere der gleichen Art


Na ja , trotzdem ist Futterverwertung aber nun wirklich nen anderer Schuh.


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Jungs, ...Ihr seid schon wieder OT. .
Das sollt Ihr doch nich' tun !:g


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Gunnar,Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht mehr dazu sagen,dass hab ich weiter vorn schon getan,da inzwischen schon Verwarnungen angedroht wurden!

Taxidermist/Jürgen

P.S.:Ich kenne auch glücklicherweise keinen Verein,der ein solches Entnahmefenster
praktiziert!


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

mein letzter OT-Beitrag von mir:


> da inzwischen schon Verwarnungen angedroht wurden!


Schon klar , versteh dich.


----------



## Holger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Holger,damit ist wohl gemeint,das große Fische zur Gewichtszunahme ein vielfaches
> der Futtermenge brauchen,als kleinere der gleichen Art die sich ja im Wachstum befinden.
> Und jetzt tu nicht so,als ob du das nicht auch weißt!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Dicke essen auch mehr wie Dünne.......sind jetzt die Normalgewichtigen privilegierter wie die Dicken unter uns ? 

Es geht hier um was anderes....und das weißt DU auch.
Was du nicht weißt....wir haben in Ostfriesland gewaltige Friedfischbestände, die eigentlich dezimiert werden müssten....demzufolge können unsere Gewässer auch problemlos mehr und größere Raubfische vertragen.

Wenn du ein Entnahmefenster für schwachsinnig hältst und froh bist, keinen so etwas praktizierenden Verein zu kennen, ist das ja okay. Mittlerweile weiß es aber jeder hier und du wiederholst dich fortlaufend.#d


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@Holger,Das Wort "schwachsinnig" wurde von mir nie benutzt.
Den wahren Sinn und Zweck eines Entnahmefensters hast du ja in deinem Post Nr.21
offenbart:

Aber das C&R Verbot zu killen geht nun mal nicht vereinsintern....also muß man andere
Möglichkeiten suchen,und da ist das Entnahmefenster ganz gut.

Mag sich jetzt jeder seinen Teil zu dieser Aussage denken.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

ONTOPIC BLEIBEN!!!!
Bin wieder da. Ihr wollt doch alle keinen Stress mit mir, oder?


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

"Es geht hier um was anderes....und das weißt DU auch.
Was du nicht weißt....wir haben in Ostfriesland gewaltige Friedfischbestände, die eigentlich dezimiert werden müssten....demzufolge können unsere Gewässer auch problemlos mehr und größere Raubfisch(e) vertragen."

Wenn es um die Reduzierung der Weissfische geht , ist ein Entnahmefenster das genaue Gegenteil der gewollten, es wird nähmlich noch mehr Fisch werden.
Man kann die Raubfischdichte besser mit vielen kleinen Räubern erhöhen,da ihr Revierverhalten nicht so ausgeprägt ist.
Auch wenn ich jetz Kloppe bekomme : das heisst so viele große raus wie möglich.


----------



## Holger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

@ Thomas 9904

Von mir aus kannst du den Thread schließen, möchte dich sogar darum bitten. Bezüglich Vereinen, die Entnahmefenster praktizieren, habe ich mich an Dr. Arlinghaus und an Thomas Kalweit gewandt, die mir weiterhelfen werden.
Meiner Anfangsbitte, nur Adressen zu nennen von Vereinen, die ein Entnahmefenster praktizieren, wurde seltenst entsprochen und statt dessen eine Diskussion angezettelt, die ich nie wollte und die eh kein Ende findet, ähnlich wie bei C & R Diskussionen. Einige Vereine wurden mir ja genannt, hier gilt vor allem mein Dank "allrounder81"......#6

Jeder weitere Post in diesem Thread ist flüssiger als flüssig. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: "Entnahmefenster" für Raubfische*

Bescheid!


----------

